# Upper Wellington Open Bass Tourney 8/04



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

We will be having an open bass tournament on upper wellington reservoir on Saturday august 4 from 6:30-2:30. rain or shine $50 per team big bass included. You can reply or get info from my email at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Results? Thanks


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

It's this saturday, but I will post them.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Any results from this?


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Idk what the official results were, but I heard there was 1 limit and big bass was 5#, but that’s fifth hand info.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Wish I would of seen this post, would of been interested in joining. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Same, please post if you do it again. What were the results?


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> We will be having an open bass tournament on upper wellington reservoir on Saturday august 4 from 6:30-2:30. rain or shine $50 per team big bass included. You can reply or get info from my email at [email protected] thanks.


Scott any more tournament s this year ?


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Good luck on a reply!!!


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Yes we will be having another mid to late Sept. 6 boats showed 5 limits 9.5lbs won


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Haha great. Every weekend in September is Booked. Think the Wife would be Mad if I cancelled our Anniversary Plans? lol


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> Yes we will be having another mid to late Sept. 6 boats showed 5 limits 9.5lbs won





Scotty Yamamoto said:


> Yes we will be having another mid to late Sept. 6 boats showed 5 limits 9.5lbs won


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Sounds good Scott . I was on vacation at the other tournament or would have been there


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Yeah alot of guys were gone on vacation or had another tourney that day. We should have a better turnout next time.


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

I hope so Scotty any idea on what day


----------

